# Secrets' Quads



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

A15 :boy: SGM TC Secret Admirer...

























A16 :boy: SGM TC Secret Valentine...

























A17 :boy: SGM TC Secret Rendezvous...

























A18 :girl: 'Name coming soon'...


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

wow congrats on the quads!
love the names- what a great day to be able to come up with names- Ill have some of my own later once castaspell gets on with it!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh what cuties I love the names too, congrats!!!!


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

Congrats!!! They're gorgeous!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks! Yes I agree, great day for naming. I was hoping to use Secrets in all her kids names and last year her daughter was Secret Keeper so I do want Secrets in her daughter's name this year.

I saw that you were waiting on Castaspell and had a cam up but had too many hits on it so far. Just was too wiped out to reply then. Hope she kids soon so you can have some fun naming with V-Day!


----------



## BetterBuckskins (Feb 1, 2009)

They are all beautiful! Congrats! :leap:


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Congrats on the babies.....how cute they all are! Love the names!


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

Adorable babies and AWESOME names!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

awww that doe is adorable!!!! Secret lover?? secret crush? secret sweetheart


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Thank you everyone!

Oooo I do like Secret Sweetheart!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

i love her face.. its just adorable


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

ADORABLE!!!

Congrats Ashley....and very creative with their names too


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

nice! quads 

beautiful kids and great names


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

They are so cute. I love their cute little faces!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Thank you. I do really like Secret Sweetheart or maybe Sweetheart's Secret. I could run off with candy names for her kids in the future.


----------



## KGW Farms (Nov 25, 2009)

Ashley....they are beautiful. I agree with everyone....great names!!!! I like Sweetheart's Secret.


----------



## redsticker (May 7, 2009)

Aw! They're all so adorable!  Congrats!


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Congrats :] I've always thought Secrets is really pretty, I like Raven to. Admirer is adoreable,I love the white star and tip of his tail lol


----------

